# Beer



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Everyone loves beer, no see which ones give you that gut! 
http://brewery.org/brewery/library/AlClbinger.html?

:rockin: :rockin:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im only 15 and alcahol is bad mmkay!


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Everyone loves beer, no see which ones give you that gut!
> http://brewery.org/brewery/library/AlClbinger.html?
> 
> :rockin: :rockin:


I certainly support the consumption of beer. Who cares about the calories!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as homer puts it:

"ummmmmm beer"


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

thePACK said:


> as homer puts it:
> 
> "ummmmmm beer"


nice avatar.....kind of trippy though :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dcbakes95 said:


> I certainly support the consumption of beer. Who cares about the calories!!!


Too right!


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

Innes said:


> dcbakes95 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly support the consumption of beer. Who cares about the calories!!!
> ...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Drugs and alcahol is Bad.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Drugs and alcahol is Bad"

Get a life kid and leave the bad stuff to the adults














:rasp:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i guess that would leave u out too?














:rasp:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beer bad....those words there are fighting words :rasp:


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

marco said:


> Drugs and alcahol is Bad.


oo:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Necessary Equipment for Beer Lovers!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if i rub his belly for good luck, will my reds spawn? :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"i guess that would leave u out too?" I'm far older than you are jr.







At your age, you're at the stage where you are just barely discovering you have body hair!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAAAMN SON :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Az your new avatar rocks!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm hammered oo:


----------

